# Reference books?



## marksenatori (Oct 7, 2011)

I did a project on the history of bows in high school (unfortunately I no longer have the bibliography). I found that the best information on the history of bows and uses from different civilizations came from encyclopedias at the school library and my local library. It is a little difficult to weed out unnecessary information all the unnecessary information helps give you perspective to how the bows were used and made in whichever time period.
In my experience borrowing a handful of books from libraries and reading small snippets based off of the table of contents is best.
Also if your library has a collection of national geographic mags, there is a lot on bows in there. Just, ask your librarian to query "bows" and "archery"
And if you end up getting that book off of amazon please let me know if you liked it.
Thanks,
Mark


----------

